
Steve Yegge about working at Google - grigy
https://plus.google.com/u/0/110981030061712822816/posts/UgCL6YRwgbR
======
DanBC
> _Is this stuff worth writing a book about? You tell me!_

Jesus Christ I feel sorry for the (team of) editor(s) that book will need.

